# Here's the link for the timer~



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This will take you directly to the page in the Walter Drake catalog with the timer on a lanyard. They are still only 9.99! :dance: That's what the price was 5 years ago, when I bought mine!


http://wdrake.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=timer


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

That is a cool timer. Bright yellow so ya dont lose it in the grass. and magnetic so it can store on the fridge.
I think I have to get one.
Thanks


----------

